# Gulf Trader / Humber Jubilee



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

I took some photos of the Chemical Tanker Gulf Trader - Built 1995, she was
Bahamas flag and the Tank Barge Humber Jubilee (Built 1977) in 2001.
I have had difficulty in finding out what happened to the two ships.
Would anybody have any news please??

Thanks / Best Wishes
Keith


----------

